# Panamera Diesel?



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Porsche is considering diesel units of Cayenne SUV, Panamera sedan for U.S.

I test drove the Panamera 4 and it was pretty sweet (assuming you special order proper paddle shifters), but it couldn't compete price-wise with the BMW 550i xDrive. Yes, I gave up on my wait for a 535d. A Panamera diesel would be hated by Porsche fanatics, but I would think it would be a pretty sweet car.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm even thinking about doing ED on E350 Bluetec. I love 335d but it's difficult to find a booster seat that will fit well with the back seat.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Why not just buy the VW Toureg? I would bet some cash that the diesel in the Cayenne is the same TDI as in the Toureg. IIRC..Porsche doesn't build diesel engines.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

Porsche, unfortunately, is devoting alot of dollars to hybrid technology, the new DNA of all modern Porsches will probably go that way. Maybe they will put a TDI into the Cayenne soon!


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

JMK said:


> Porsche, unfortunately, is devoting alot of dollars to hybrid technology, the new DNA of all modern Porsches will probably go that way. Maybe they will put a TDI into the Cayenne soon!


I'm not sure it's appropriate to qualify stunning hybrid cars such as the 918 Sypder, 918 Spyder RSR and 911 GT3 R with "unfortunately"... These are cutting edge and state of the art vehicles. The 918 came out of nowhere -reportedly less than 100 people at Porsche knew of its existence - and it immediately rewrote the rule book on how hybrid technology could and should be used.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

swajames said:


> I'm not sure it's appropriate to qualify stunning hybrid cars such as the 918 Sypder, 918 Spyder RSR and 911 GT3 R with "unfortunately"... These are cutting edge and state of the art vehicles. The 918 came out of nowhere -reportedly less than 100 people at Porsche knew of its existence - and it immediately rewrote the rule book on how hybrid technology could and should be used.


Unfortunately probably wasn't the most appropriate word, I meant Porsche is not interested in diesel when devoting dollars to the hybrid. Would I love a 918 Spyder? Hell yes!!! The car is incredible standing still, but since I can't afford one, I probably will get a Boxster spyder this sping/summer.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

JMK said:


> Unfortunately probably wasn't the most appropriate word, I meant Porsche is not interested in diesel when devoting dollars to the hybrid. Would I love a 918 Spyder? Hell yes!!! The car is incredible standing still, but since I can't afford one, I probably will get a Boxster spyder this sping/summer.


You and me both - word is you're looking at over 600K for the 918!!

Great choice on the Boxster Spyder - it's a tremendous car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> I'm even thinking about doing ED on E350 Bluetec. I love 335d but it's difficult to find a booster seat that will fit well with the back seat.


The one I have fits great. I think it is Eddie Beaur, it was something we already had from an older kid.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

swajames said:


> You and me both - word is you're looking at over 600K for the 918!!
> 
> Great choice on the Boxster Spyder - it's a tremendous car.


600k is a little out of my ballpark! I really only need I car, but I am missing my 997S cab after trading it in on the X5 d which I love. My heart belongs to the Boxster, I've had 2 and also 2 997's, but the Boxster keeps calling me back. I would love a spyder since it would be my fun car and a keeper. This one could be worth some kind of premium in the years to come. Now, I just need to figure out a color. silver, basalt, blue or maybe pts with red interior!


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll give serious consideration to any German-made diesel in sedan or coupe form...VW excepted.I've already driven the new E Class Bluetec (very impressive) and am looking forward to driving the S Class.If a diesel Panamera or F10 arrives here in the next year or so I'll seriosly consider them as well.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

listerone said:


> I'll give serious consideration to any German-made diesel in sedan or coupe form...VW excepted...


I second that!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Arent Porsche and Audi just fancy VWs?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Arent Porsche and Audi just fancy VWs?


Okay. No VW, definitely no Porsche & maybe Audi.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But in all seriousness isn't the Audi and VW TDI the same motor? So potentially the same HPFP issue?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I have heard some chatter regarding problems with TDI engines available in US. When I mention maybe an Audi in all fairness I 'm hoping maybe they will bring over either 2.7 TDI or 3.0 TDI equipped sedans. I think 3.0 TDI might be the same one that is in the new Touareg, but I'm not interested in buying a SUV in the near future.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The VW TDI issues is just with the smaller one in the Jettas, right? The Tourag is not plagued with the issues, is it? I am not an SUV person at all, had one years back and hated it. In all reality though I should sell my truck and get a small SUV one of these days now that I have no race car to drag around.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Funny how that works. I 'm just wishing for a 3.0 TDI equipped sedan, & boom there it is coming soon.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-t...nd-q5-in-the-u-s-in-the-next-24-to-30-months/


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

2-3 years is a long wait. The Q5 might interest me with a TDI in it. My one big issue though is when I see Audi I think VW. When I think VW I think about how they are handling their current TDI Jetta issues.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Snipe656 said:


> My one big issue though is when I see Audi I think VW. When I think VW I think about how they are handling their current TDI Jetta issues.


x2

Plus, all the anecdotal info I read indicates that Audi continues to have as many quality bugs as in the past. Not Good.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> 2-3 years is a long wait. The Q5 might interest me with a TDI in it. My one big issue though is when I see Audi I think VW. When I think VW I think about how they are handling their current TDI Jetta issues.


I've been a long time VAG enthusiast. I placed an order for a Jetta TDI Sportwagen. It's a great car, a ton of storage space (compared to my A3) reasonable pick up and very quiet (and no DEF). However when I scanned the forums, I cancelled the order and sprung for the 335 D. VAG's loss , my gain:thumbup:.

But other than the 2L TDI - I've not heard about any systemic problems with their other diesel engines. Some of the other Audis like the Q5, A3 (2T gas) are really great cars.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

boooomer said:


> I've been a long time VAG enthusiast. I placed an order for a Jetta TDI Sportwagen. It's a great car, a ton of storage space (compared to my A3) reasonable pick up and very quiet (and no DEF). However when I scanned the forums, I cancelled the order and sprung for the 335 D. VAG's loss , my gain:thumbup:.
> 
> But other than the 2L TDI - I've not heard about any systemic problems with their other diesel engines. Some of the other Audis like the Q5, A3 (2T gas) are really great cars.


My issue is with how the company has shown they will handle a problem. I have not dismissed them though. My wife keeps leaning towards an SUV to replace the truck one day. She also has said she wants a diesel one and not another BMW. So that only leaves VW, Audi, and Mercedes.

We have owned five Bugs and two different Audis. So no stranger to the brand. I am even considering finding a late 90s or so TDI for my step son. I just can't help but question my brand loyalty when I read about these failures on the TDI and VW appearing to just lay blame on the owners. I'd had the same sort of thoughts had I known about 335i problems prior to buying this 335d.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It appears TDI A6 is still about 1-2 years away from coming to US.

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/11q1/2012_audi_a6_3.0_tdi-first_drive_review


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> It appears TDI A6 is still about 1-2 years away from coming to US.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/11q1/2012_audi_a6_3.0_tdi-first_drive_review


Didn't the link you posted before said 2-2.5 years? So dropping down to 1-2 years I hope is a good sign.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

*Best diesel engine !*

The wait is killing me.

http://blogs.motortrend.com/bmws-best-six-diesel-7777.html


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got my 335d two weeks ago, and also have a Golf TDI with DSG transmission. The 335d is undoubtedly faster and more upscale, but I've put 18k miles on the Golf and it has yet to give any problems. I really like it. Wish BMW would offer high quality cloth seats, they are so much cooler here in Florida.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are high quality cloth seats bad about retaining smells over time like the low quality ones?


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Are high quality cloth seats bad about retaining smells over time like the low quality ones?


No problem so far! I don't smoke, guess I'd better lay off the beans


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Or eating fast food in the car. But seriously, my truck has cloth seats and they got some smells after almost 7 years. I don't recall our old yellow Bug being that way but we also did not have it that long or kids in it.


----------

